# Mallet swap mug shot



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Say what you want.
I love my shirt and I love my new mug.
Dave's wife made these for the WWT 2013 Mallet Swap. Thank you.
Dave sent this to me today. Thank you.
I have a new mallet from Pop Pop thank you
I belong to one of the greatest forums...thank you


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Laughing!!!! I'm glad you love your shirt. 
If it makes you happy. That's all that matters. 
I think that's nice of Dave and his wife to take the time and effort to do these for us. 
If we only knew what Dave's wife likes we could in return do something for her for the work she's done.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good idea....I"ll PM him


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am thrilled to see the grin in the post match the grin in the picture on the mug. :thumbsup:

You have the first delivery. I am very happy.

Dominick's mug is showing "Missent" whatever that means.

Enjoy the mug. My wife will be happy that you posted the mug with your mug. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I accidentally deleted the tracking on that one you sent me. So I can't check. Not sure why I did that.... Dho!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I accidentally deleted the tracking on that one you sent me. So I can't check. Not sure why I did that.... Dho!!!!


Well lets post the tracking so you cannot loose this. Perhaps others may be interested in whether you receive your mug, or whether it bounces back and forth across the country like my pizza cutter. :laughing:

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300325937806


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Well lets post the tracking so you cannot loose this. Perhaps others may be interested in whether you receive your mug, or whether it bounces back and forth across the country like my pizza cutter. :laughing:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=9405503699300325937806


That's pretty weird. Ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*My big new mug*

Man, this mug is huge!!!!
I've been using a standard coffee mug and my pod fills that up about an inch from the top.
I used the same setting this morning and it barely half filled the mug!!!!
Now I can fill my mug and it'll last all morning.
I love it !!!!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Alright quit rubbing it in Tom. Laughing!!!!
Very cool!!! I hope I get mine.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Man, this mug is huge!!!!
> I've been using a standard coffee mug and my pod fills that up about an inch from the top.
> I used the same setting this morning and it barely half filled the mug!!!!
> Now I can fill my mug and it'll last all morning.
> I love it !!!!!!


I am glad to see you are actually using the mug. :thumbsup:

I just checked Dominick's and it is showing to be at his local post office, so fingers crossed it will arrive today. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I am glad to see you are actually using the mug. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just checked Dominick's and it is showing to be at his local post office, so fingers crossed it will arrive today. :icon_smile:


That's good that I'm home today. Maybe I can go there and pick it up now.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well you don't have to worry about it traveling all over gods country Dave. 
I was pleasantly surprised to see it at my door about 15 minutes ago.
It's awesome. Thanks to Mr.& Mrs. Paine. 
Thank you.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Say what you want.
> I love my shirt and I love my new mug.
> Dave's wife made these for the WWT 2013 Mallet Swap. Thank you.
> Dave sent this to me today. Thank you.
> ...





Dominick said:


> Well you don't have to worry about it traveling all over gods country Dave.
> I was pleasantly surprised to see it at my door about 15 minutes ago.
> It's awesome. Thanks to Mr.& Mrs. Paine.
> Thank you.


Guys it looks like your setting a trend. We all gonna have to have a pic holding our mug in a similar pose and same clothing to our mug 'mug shot'

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yuuuup!!!! Lol 
Tom started it, so I figured it would be appropriate.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Come on Dave. 
Thought I'd bump it it up so you can see.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Come on Dave.
> Thought I'd bump it it up so you can see.


Dominick,

I appreciate the picture. I have been out today at a Woodworking show in New Jersey. Got back a short time ago.

I am very happy the mug did not get lost, and especially at another mug shot with the mug. I love the pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!!! Hope you had a good time. How far is that from you?
Did you bring home any goodies? Can't wait for the one here. Ill have to check the dates. 
Tomorrow I'm going to a lake home and cabin show.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds mighty appropriate to me I'm bumping engines today as president and driver at the local mini rail


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Cool!!!! Hope you had a good time. How far is that from you?
> Did you bring home any goodies? Can't wait for the one here. Ill have to check the dates.
> Tomorrow I'm going to a lake home and cabin show.


About 1 1/2 hr.

My purchases were mostly pieces of wood. One of the wood vendors had several bins with short pieces. I was looking at these with projects in mind like hand plane knobs and totes, wine stoppers, pepper mills.

I purchased a few pieces. All black walnut, and all with some interesting grain. Average price was $4. A good deal.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dave Paine said:


> About 1 1/2 hr.
> 
> My purchases were mostly pieces of wood. One of the wood vendors had several bins with short pieces. I was looking at these with projects in mind like hand plane knobs and totes, wine stoppers, pepper mills.
> 
> I purchased a few pieces. All black walnut, and all with some interesting grain. Average price was $4. A good deal.


Please show us what $4.00 buys you at a show.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> About 1 1/2 hr.
> 
> My purchases were mostly pieces of wood. One of the wood vendors had several bins with short pieces. I was looking at these with projects in mind like hand plane knobs and totes, wine stoppers, pepper mills.
> 
> I purchased a few pieces. All black walnut, and all with some interesting grain. Average price was $4. A good deal.


No pics it didn't happen. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Please show us what $4.00 buys you at a show.


I will be happy to take pictures and post tomorrow. :icon_smile:

In the meantime think about a piece which is about 6in x 6in x 3in to give you a mental picture.

These pieces have some nice grain. I am very happy with the items I purchased. Not cheap on a board foot basis, but I was selecting based on figure.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave - we gotta see a pic of you and you missus. Nice smiling pic of ya side by side.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

DaveTTC said:


> Dave - we gotta see a pic of you and you missus. Nice smiling pic of ya side by side.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


.....on a mug !!!:yes::yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Please show us what $4.00 buys you at a show.


These are the pieces I picked up at the show. All black walnut.

Top row was $3 on the left and $5 on the right, over 2in thick.

Bottom row, two @ $3 about 1 2/3in thick and 1 @ $6 about 2 3/4in thick.

I was looking for some nice figure. I am happy with these pieces. I expect future use in plane knobs, totes, pizza cutter handles, pepper mills, etc.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are nice. They have some curl to it. Wait till you put a finish on it. Gonna pop!!!! 

Oh I'm enjoying my new cup. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Those are nice. They have some curl to it. Wait till you put a finish on it. Gonna pop!!!!
> 
> Oh I'm enjoying my new cup. Lol
> 
> View attachment 63833


Yes, I will be looking forward to seeing how much the grain pops when I apply finish.

Glad to see the mug in action. They were made to be users. :icon_smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was just checking for shows in my area and I just missed one in millwaukee feb 15-17. 
I usually go to the one in Chicago but didn't see any. 
Dag nab it!!!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I was just checking for shows in my area and I just missed one in millwaukee feb 15-17.
> I usually go to the one in Chicago but didn't see any.
> Dag nab it!!!!!


I know the feeling of forgetting to check then find the event was earlier. :thumbdown:

The number of woodworking shows has dwindled over the years.

I am not able to figure out the logic to choose the locations.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I wish we had wood working shows down here. I have never even heard of one till I got on this forum.:thumbdown:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> I wish we had wood working shows down here. I have never even heard of one till I got on this forum.:thumbdown:


Grat honeymoon destination


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

*The Woodworking Shows*

Hey Tommy,
I'm not sure how far this is from you but take a look.

The Woodworking Shows
Dallas/Fort Worth

March 8-10, 2013

Friday 12-6; Saturday 10-6; Sunday 10-4

Forth Worth Convention Center 
1201 Houston Street 
Fort Worth, TX 76102


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so i got my mug too
thanks alot dave
man this is a manly mug for sure
it will be used often
to bad it was empty when i took these pics
im not awake yet


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. But we want a photo shoot.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> so i got my mug too
> thanks alot dave
> man this is a manly mug for sure
> it will be used often
> ...


My wife has two sizes, the normal size and these larger ones. I felt the larger ones were more manly, and went well with the manly spirit of the mallets.

Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dave Paine said:


> These are the pieces I picked up at the show. All black walnut.
> 
> Top row was $3 on the left and $5 on the right, over 2in thick.
> 
> ...


What are totes, Dave?
Pics?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Technical name for a plane handle. Tote in rear, knob on front.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> What are totes, Dave?
> Pics?


Sawdustfactory had the definition.

If you want to see examples, look at my most recent restoration thread. I made a new tote for the No. 5. I was happy with this tote.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/plane-restore-round-4-a-48338/index3/

I have not posted updates for the No. 7. The casting has been sand blasted. I cleaned the paint from the knob. Next step is to re-paint the casting. The tote for this plane is in very good condition.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Got it...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

*Mine*

got it a few days ago I forgot that we were posting pics...which is stupid because we looooove pics haha. Dave a really big thanks to you and your wife I now have two favorite cups I have another the same size as this one its john deere but this one is allready seeing a lot of use I drink coffe all day long during the winter months at least four pots a day when im off two or three when I have to work:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Edit: I combed my hair and beard for this pic haha


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Good pic Tommie. I like ya mug shot on the mug even betta.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got home from CA to find my mug waiting for me. I want to thank Dave and Mrs. Dave for it. It is a big cup. I've already used it and love it! Thanks again!









So here's my mug shot as Dave TTC calls it.
Sorry for the sideways pic. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Got home from CA to find my mug waiting for me. I want to thank Dave and Mrs. Dave for it. It is a big cup. I've already used it and love it! Thanks again!
> 
> So here's my mug shot as Dave TTC calls it.
> Sorry for the sideways pic. Don't know how that happened.


Great mug shot Ray

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice mug shot Ray. :thumbsup:

I expect you are glad to be home.

DST has also been having problems with pictures posting sideways. Feels like some software default.

Dave, I looked at the tracking and your mug has landed in Australia. I watched the tracking, and it went from Philadelphia (east coast US), to Chicago (middle of US) back to New York (east coast and only 70+ miles from Phil.) before taking off for Oz. Wasted a week bouncing around the US.

Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Nice mug shot Ray. :thumbsup:
> 
> I expect you are glad to be home.
> 
> ...


Ya just gotta laugh sometimes

I'm keeping an eye out for it. Can't wait (well I guess I have to, no choice lol)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Wool hooo. Box arrived at post today. On my way to next town 25 miles away to job agency. As soon as I am home I'll rip her open and check it out. Thanks Dave, can't wait. I think I'm in for a real treat

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Wool hooo. Box arrived at post today. On my way to next town 25 miles away to job agency. As soon as I am home I'll rip her open and check it out. Thanks Dave, can't wait. I think I'm in for a real treat
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy



A very big Woo Hoo. :clap:

I was keeping fingers crossed it did not get lost in Oz.

The tracking was stagnant since 13 March. Finally showing to be at your post office, perhaps now at home.

Now the fingers crossed is for no breakages. :blink:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Never really been a birthday man but I am 42 today. It will be easy to remember when it arrived

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well lets see Dave.
Oh and happy b-day!!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here it is guys









And I do believe that is another next to me 









Switch 










The other side










And the last with the other side below. 









I think we should organise something as a thank you to Dave and his wife - they did an awesome job. 

Any ideas PM me

Thanks Dave


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Us forum members had no idea it was your birthday, but we can say "Happy Birthday" - the mugs are on me. :laughing:

I am now feeling glad the package was delayed until today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Dave TTC and Dave Paine. 
Glad you dressed for the the photo shoot. Looks good.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Very nice Dave TTC and Dave Paine.
> Glad you dressed for the the photo shoot. Looks good.


I think today is the last time I wear that shirt. Just moved all my lathes and saws into storage and well, I should have changed into work gear first.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well hellz yeah bud happy birthday and glad ya got em all :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Dave!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thx guys.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit late ... hope you had a great birthday, Dave!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Morning guys. It's been about a month or so since our last mallet swap wound up. I'm guessing we all got mugs but we don't all seem to have posted mug shots with our mug on our mug. 

Maybe some missed this thread?

I'm loving mine and I was lucky enough to receive more than one. So here are my boys fighting over their mums cuppa while I'm about go have a coffee. 









Thanks Dave - you're awesome


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great Dave. I still use mine daily. 
Lovin it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

yep I alternate with mine one day my wwt cup and the next my john deere they are the two biggest cups I own. By the way Dave you messed up your coffee. I think you may have accidentally spilled some creamer in it lol. I drink mine black.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> yep I alternate with mine one day my wwt cup and the next my john deere they are the two biggest cups I own. By the way Dave you messed up your coffee. I think you may have accidentally spilled some creamer in it lol. I drink mine black.


Nah trying to watch my figure - no cream, just milk. Oh that's right you guys call the runny watery white stuff cream. See to us cream is that thick stuff that you have with strawberries, jam and on some sweet buns


----------

